

"Globally, Internet Traffic Passes Through 13 Root Servers" () - talonx
http://www.circleid.com/posts/20120729_globally_internet_traffic_passes_through_13_root_servers/

======
kalleboo
The expression of india wanting some "control" over the internet looks like
part of the bigger push going on for the UN to control the internet, which it
kind of scares me. I honestly prefer the current mishmash of tech companies as
stewardship. There are a lot of scary countries in the UN (China, Pakistan,
United States etc) that shouldn't be anywhere near the censorship button. I
could see UN "internet rights" laws looking like the european ones restricting
speech around things like religions.

------
k3n
/me is still waiting for Die Hard XXIV: Severed Root Servers

I've always thought a drama based upon a rogue group or state taking control
of the root servers would make for a good sci-fi flick.

------
xSwag
Oh god that is very embarrassing. How does someone so incompetent get to such
a high position?

~~~
1SaltwaterC
It's called 'politics'.

